# Need Help No Picture Benq W1070



## WayneW (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just purchased a Benq w1070 projector firmware 1.08 and I am having issues with getting a picture. I have a Marantz SR7005 preamp, a Sherbourne power amp and I am running Windows 7 with a Radeon HD5500 series video card. Latest drivers installed.

I currently have it connected HDMI 1 from the Benq to the HDMI 1 input on the Marantz then output to the Pc. I get nothing. It tells me on the screen I have HDMI 1 source detected then flashes to looking for source and this just keeps going on an on. If I bypass the Marantz and plug directly into the pc from the benq I get a picture. Also if I use my Panasonic TV instead of the benq I get a picture connected through the Marantz and sound. Looks great. 

What am I doing wrong? I just don't get it. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Either you mis-stated your wiring or you are connected backwards. Your projector should be connected to the output from the AVR, not an input.


----------



## WayneW (Aug 17, 2014)

Sry i meant to say output not input. My AVR has two outputs HDMI 1 (ARC) and HDMI 2 and i am connected to HDMI 2. I have tried both but with no success.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you double checked to make sure the HDMI cable is fully seated on the projector... I ask this because I have had a similar problem with my BenQ in the past and it was solved by fully seating the cable which had worked its way loose.


----------



## WayneW (Aug 17, 2014)

I have pushed the cable in as far as it will go. If I push any harder I am afraid something might break. What happens now is on the screen it says HDMI 1 and then underneath it says "Signal Detected" and then it will stay like that for 2-3 seconds and then say "No Signal" . for the most part the screen stays black but now when it says "Signal Detected" I can see my windows display. But the display has white lines going across, like there is interference. I have tried different HDMI cables but still the same.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried a different input on the BenQ to see if the cable works there? Are there settings in your AVR for the HDMI?


----------



## WayneW (Aug 17, 2014)

I have tried both HDMI but with the same results. I can get into my Marantz menu and see HDMI but not sure what I am looking for. It does 1080p at 60z and 24z supported but I cant change either as its greyed out. Not sure where I would go to change it. But if this setup works with my Panasonic TV would it not work with the Benq?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It sounds like a handshake problem... Try this (if you haven't)...
Turn everything off, and unplug them over night, then turn them on in this order.
1: turn on your pc
2: turn on your AVP
3: turn on the BenQ

If this doesn't work start all over again, and try the reverse order.

I had a problem with my XBox when I first got the BenQ, and it was sporadic for a while when I was switching sources with my Denon. For some reason after turning everything on in the correct order for a while it just started working properly all the time... I have no idea why. If this doesn't work maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------



## WayneW (Aug 17, 2014)

Great I'll give that a try and let know. Thanks


----------

